

Is your company ready for the Apple Invasion? - bdfh42
http://bytes.com/forum/thread797221.html

======
umjames
Maybe a better article would have been:

"Is your company ready for higher attrition rates when your most skilled
workers leave because you won't let them use the tools they prefer?"

Maybe the title's too long.

------
jraines
I think there is a version of this article in the desk drawer of everyone who
writes about tech.

------
pmjordan
I love the pie chart on that page. That's the smallest 48% I've ever seen.

